# Riding in Ireland, Scotland?



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

anybody have experience or recommendations for either locale? will be over there somewhat over the next 6 months, wondered about the value of dragging my bike over.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

no idea about ireland but there is some awesome riding in scotland.

a few links....

Glentress - the place that got me hooked....now has a mini a-line style jump line that was in one of the Earthed films and freeride park. 
http://www.thehubintheforest.co.uk/

Also near there is Innerleithen for some downhill:
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/INFD-5S4F38

Right across the south of scotland are the Seven Stanes trails:
http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/achs-5RJEKY

If you're further north there is the world cup Dh course at fort william - not sure if that's open normally the rest of the year - assume it is..


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

don't think there's much in ireland, met a couple of boys from belfast down at kirroughtree the other week who basically said as much...tho i'd imagine if you looked hard enough you'd find plenty natural stuff.

plenty of trails purpose built all over scotland to try http://www.scottishmountainbike.com/ and an infinite number of natural options..


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_...wondered about the value of dragging my bike over._"

You'll be glad if you do. Scotland and Northern England have a lot of excellent riding. Even just riding the Seven Stanes (start with Glentress and Innerleithen) will be reward enough, guaranteed. Kielder, which is just over the border in Northumberland, has some good red/black trails, or if you fancy just getting out onto the hills and bridleways (ie. not built specifically for riding) you won'll find days of trails in the Lake District (NW England); huge, long climbs, technical and/or fast descents, whatever tickles your pickle...


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

sweet, thanks for the info. i am sure i will end up with my bike over there hopefully sometime by fall. gonna have to work on my riding in a kilt...


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

dumb question i know.......what is the weather like in july....august.....sept.....oct??


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_what is the weather like in july....august.....sept.....oct??_"

Sunny, rainy, cloudy, foggy. Sometimes all in one day. UK weather is very changeable, especially in the North, although you should get plenty of sunshine over those months. It's not such an issue if you're at a resort and can just whizz back to the car, but you don't want to be stuck in the outdoors unprepared. Carrying a fold-up rain jacket is as important as taking enough water or a spare tube, maybe moreso.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah, that is why i said dumb question.....much like here in the mountains, just wait five minutes. what kind of top temps are normal in august?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

70s are typical for August, higher of you're lucky. Take a look at this page from the UK Met Office.

Scotland is a fantastic country. If you're getting a chance to travel about, the West and North West have probably the most dramatic landscape.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

Bull_D said:


> dumb question i know.......what is the weather like in july....august.....sept.....oct??


may and september are generally the best months of the year in scotland(but not always), inbetween them you can get good and bad days, sometimes 2/3 weeks a sun at a time sometimes 2/3 weeks of rain, weathers very changeable, so hard to predict, some years we get no summer to talk about(last year was miserable), this year is looking not too bad so far.. so you might be ok, generally temp wise it's pretty mild, probably averages somewhere around 14-20C in the summer months(you will get days at 23/25C tho). it's also wetter in the west than the east usually, weather generally comes in from the atlantic, so the west gets the brunt of it usually.


----------



## Dr.Strangelove (Jun 6, 2008)

Ireland has some of the best trails in the world, I live in Dublin and ride xc three times a week, Most of it is in cycling distance, or worst case scenario a 40 min drive. Honestly, I have brought guys from all over the world on spins here and they all say the same thing, best trails they have ever ridden, lots of long xc routes, with excellent singletrack. I suggest contact a local club when you get there www.madmtb,com are very welcoming and ride regularily, enjoy....


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks strangelove......one other requirement. do they have beer there??? ;-)


----------



## Dr.Strangelove (Jun 6, 2008)

Dude, it's Ireland ....


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

das whut i wanna hear! if i am going to get my bike over there, i am going to have to impose on some of the locals......guiding for beers!

perhaps even trading for some rocky mountain guiding.


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

I stayed in Peebles at the Glentress Inn last August. ten days of riding 7 stanes.

KILLER. Bring your bike. also check out mtbborders.com and ask Walt ( he runs the site) I met some fantastic locals there, got the locals only tour of the Black at Glentress... good fun. Seriously, just start talking to the folks on that site, and you'll have riding buds when you get there-- some of the nicest ( and toughest) folks you'll ever meet. I really hope to take my wife and daughter back this year.

Hub in the forest is a great hang and food.

it was COLD. now, keep in mind that's coming from a So. Californian... but really, the 3 sunny days we had when i was there were amazing... otherwise, their summer reminded me of a cali winter. 
bring layers, and rain stuff... if your not willing to ride in the wet, yoiu may not ride.

super super fun...

don't know anything about Ireland--- cept it's even more expensive than UK.

I can't recommend https://www.glentress.org.uk/ highly enough, the owner, Ollie is a 5 star chef.. food is amazing, insane views.... It's about 200 yards from the Hub in the forest base.


































btw: if you rent a bike, MAKE SURE , you swap the brakes around ( they ride moto style, rear break left hand)

It was a very VERY big surprise on my post rental parking lot spin that first morning : )

I always wanted to learn how to ride a front wheelie.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

great info. have loved all my times drinking beers with my scot and irish friends......thought the biking would be good. i actually have had some of my best rides when it is a tad drizzly and cooler. hot sunny days in moab crush me.....odd that way i guess.


----------

